# Comment lancer sous X11 ce qui marche avec le Terminal ?



## Nathalex (12 Février 2004)

Pour faire court : j'ai installé Octave via FinkCommander (après une compilation qui m'a semblé un peu interminable....).

Dans le terminal, je tape octale mon_fichier et tout roule (enfin, l'essentiel)
Alors que dans le terminal X11, j'ai "commant not found"

Ça doit être une histoire de path mais je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre...

Vous savez, vous ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (13 Février 2004)

c'est effectivement une question de path, ouvre X11.
Crée un fichier .bashrc dans lequel tu notes : . /sw/bin/.profile
En effet terminal sait sourcer le .profile, pas X11.

Si c'est déjà fait, va dans le /sw/bin/.profile et ajoute le chemin de ton binaire à la liste des répertoires.

ca doit être la solution ?


----------



## Gallenza (14 Février 2004)

oui ou alors cré un lien symbolique : ln -s


----------



## Nathalex (15 Février 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est déjà fait, va dans le /sw/bin/.profile et ajoute le chemin de ton binaire à la liste des répertoires.



Oups, un peu en retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si le /sw/bin/.profile n'existe pas, je le crée ?
Et dedans, je mets juste : /sw/bin ? ou bien /sw/bin/octave ? ou bien tout ça mais avec une commande en plus ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (16 Février 2004)

Oups trompage, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le init.sh du /sw/bin que je modifie. Mais je te réponds d'un PC et j'ai pour excuse de répondre de mémoire ..

En résumé, je crée un .basrc dans /users/toto qui source le .profile !dans le même répertoire!.

La séquence à l'ouverture est donc : users/toto/.basrc -&gt; users/toto/.profile -&gt; /sw/bin/.init.sh

La méthode du ln est mieux mais à toi de voir...
(Tu peux aussi aller dans le netinfo pour que X11 démarre en ksh au lieu de bsh)


----------



## julien (21 Février 2004)

c'est ce qui est expliqué dans la doc de fink :

pour pouvoir lancer les applications installées par fink avec le terminal X11, il faut "sourcer" le fichier /sw/bin/init.sh dans le fichier .xinitrc (initiation du terminal X)

X11 utilise le fichier par default présent dans /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc    copie ce fichier xinitrc dans ton home en le nommant .xinitrc desormais X11 utilisera le fichier présent dans ton home lors de sont initiation ...
edite le et rajoute la ligne
source /sw/bin/init.sh 
au debut de celui-ci (sur la ligne qui suit le #!/bin/sh par exemple ...)

puisque tu en est à éditer ton .xinitrc....

deplace toi à la fin de celui-ci : tu peut voir que lorsque tu lance X11 il t'ouvre une fenetre de terminal avec la commande

xterm &amp;

modifie cette ligne en:

xterm -sb &amp;

le Xterm sera lancé avec une barre de défilement ...c'est mieux !

si tu veut pouvoir lancer des applications X installées via fink depuis le doc par le menu  applications qui apparait lorsque tu cliques (long) sur l'icone il faut ajouter la commande avec le path complet ... par exemple
/sw/bin/xemacs &amp;

pour lancer Xemacs sans passer par un terminal

voila...

j'en profite  pour remercier toute l'équipe de fink ....


----------

